# OS 9.0.4 & LaserWriter 8500



## 1050 (12 Avril 2000)

J'ai un motorola StarMax 160/3000 avec OS 9. Je viens d'ugrader a 9.0.4 parce que j'avais plein de petits problemes... et maintenant, c'est pire!!! Je suis incapable d'imprimer sur ma LaserWriter 8500. Je ne la vois plus dans mon chooser. J'ai essaye avec Ethernet ou AppleTalk, reinstaler les drivers, redemarrer 1000 fois, et tout et tout, mais rien ne fonctionne. Avant mon upgrade, je pouvais la selectionner sans problemes. Quelqu'un a-t'il rencontre ce probleme??? Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???

Merci!!!


----------



## 1050 (20 Avril 2000)

Je me repond...

Le board de ma LW 8500 est naze. 2 fois en 2 ans... C'est la honte. $1000 de reparations, chez Apple, ils vont m'entendre!!!


----------



## Luc59 (20 Février 2008)

1050 a dit:


> Je me repond...
> 
> Le board de ma LW 8500 est naze. 2 fois en 2 ans... C'est la honte. $1000 de reparations, chez Apple, ils vont m'entendre!!!



Salut, elle a quel age ta 8500 ?


----------



## Invité (20 Février 2008)

Dans un premier temps, tu devrais upgrader à 9.1. La 9.0.4 n'est vraiment pas terrible ! 
Mais bon, même avec 160Mo de Ram un 603ev@160 commence a fatiguer (même avec la carte Sonnet L2 G3@400 on reste limité au bus à 40MHz) 

Edit :
j'avais pas vu la date (et le déterrage du topic !) :rose:


----------

